# Posting EXCEL 2007 Document with VBA on Web



## ravinder (Mar 11, 2009)

I have created EXCEL docuemnts containing ActiveX controls on the web. When I publish the workbook using Publish,  ActiveX controls do not work even after allowing ActiveX controls. When I upload the file to public_html folder and link the document using < a href > </a> tag the file that opens up is not one but a lot of xlsm files and a bin file. When I click each of these files I get text   (which I do not understand). However, I uploaded an EXCEL 2003 file to public_html folder of the website. When this file was opened using <a href ></a> tag, it opened alright. 
I will greatly appreciate help in this regard (how to publish EXCEL 2007 file with ActiveX controls on the web).  Thanks.

Ravinder


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 11, 2009)

To put Excel documents on the Web you can publish to Sharepoint or use Excel Web Services
http://office.microsoft.com/en-au/excel/HA102140691033.aspx

You can also use Publish as Web Page
http://www.brighthub.com/computing/windows-platform/articles/21435.aspx

And check out
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/office/ExcelPackage.aspx

Denis


----------

